# Lung inhale vs Mouth to lung?



## Luke Van (3/11/14)

I'm using an evod right now, and obviously there is virtually no nice way to lung inhale on it, without doing a half drip tip, half open mouth inhale. I also have an adjustable airflow drip tip, but both of those options give a very unpleasant vape. 
Is it nicer on an RDA, or is this all I get...

Vape safe and vape on!


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

definitely better on a rda with adjustable airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke Van (3/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> definitely better on a rda with adjustable airflow



I would think more air through the coil would be completely different! Thanks!


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

the airy draw is what works. in that way you dnt need the mouth half open technique.
also you get the ability to build a coil exactly how you want it in terms of flavor/vapor production

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (6/11/14)

Luke, there is so much more to life than the EVOD. I got my first RDA (Plume Veil) at the beginning of the week, one word. EPIC. I've been wondering why it has taken me so long to get one. 

The draw is "airier", and the flavor of the juice is amazing, and did I mention the clouds? Sunny to overcast in 2 puffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

